# NSFW - tips on photography of beautiful women



## brendaseverance (Feb 15, 2016)

here are some old polaroid and new digitals, any tips for better


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 View attachment 115977 View attachment 115978 results?


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm befuddled.
Is the editing for a particular look?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2016)

I would have voted Poor to terrible but that choice was missing.  I'm with The Traveler...what are you trying to do? These all look like someones Polaroids from the sock drawer


----------



## JoeW (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm assuming that the photos are of you--Brenda?  You're attractive.  Unfortunately, I don't think the photos do you justice.

Just some very basic tips:
--avoid flash on camera (i.e.: the pop-up flash) b/c it's going to create very flat images.
--consider shooting with a very narrow depth of field (i.e.: an aperture of something like f2.0) b/c it will create some nice blur in the foreground and background...putting the emphasis on you the model.
--With your build, there are a number of poses that you'd create some lovely photos with.  Posing you so you face the camera straight-on is usually not very flattering for any model.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2016)

JoeW said:


> I'm assuming that the photos are of you--Brenda?  You're attractive.  Unfortunately, I don't think the photos do you justice.



Yes indeed, I was commenting on the photography, not the model, just to be clear.


----------



## kdthomas (Feb 16, 2016)

For me there's a niche, nostalgic, quasi-erotic, dirty-deeds, 70's wood-paneling-in-the-basement, drug-bust kind of feel to them. If you want to put a serious hard edge on them, put black bars across the eyes. I'm being perfectly dead serious. I am NOT making fun or coming down on your images.

I like the top one a lot. I get the feel of a young woman who's trying out her sexuality for the first time, and doesn't know what the hell she's doing, like she's snuck out on dad's motorcycle and can't find the brakes.


----------



## Streets (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm no expert, but it doesn't take an expert to rate these "unenjoyable"


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

whoa there ma'am. 
while I can appreciate your obviously comfort level with posting pictures of yourself in that....state...
forum rules dictate that any and all nudity must be posted in the NSFW/Nude Photos section which is available to forum subscribers only.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 12, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> whoa there ma'am.
> while I can appreciate your obviously comfort level with posting pictures of yourself in that....state...
> forum rules dictate that any and all nudity must be posted in the NSFW/Nude Photos section which is available to forum subscribers only.


Improved Access to NSFW Gallery!


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Dan, sometimes mods do forget things when things change. If the OP could please read the thread Dan just linked and send a message to the admin for access to that section.


----------



## paigew (Mar 12, 2016)

Still the op posted porn. Not artful nudes. According to the thread Dan linked the photos still are not acceptable.


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2016)

Aye which is why the thread hasn't moved and the removed content restored to view. My point was purely on the subject of NSFW and our newer policy on access to that section on the forums. Certainly pornography or anything getting close to it is not allowed. If the OP reads the linked thread those rules should be apparent


----------



## Donde (Mar 12, 2016)

Am I missing something here I don't see any images above that are pornographic. In fact I'm guessing that the intent of the post was satire.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 12, 2016)

Donde said:


> Am I missing something here I don't see any images above that are pornographic. In fact I'm guessing that the intent of the post was satire.



That specific post was deleted.  It wasn't pleasant (imo).


----------



## bribrius (Mar 12, 2016)

like the vintage home shot look but agree the posing and shooting could be better


----------

